# Maitake, fall shrooms



## mustache (Apr 19, 2016)

Hope you all are having a great time finding an abundance of fall mushrooms! We have been having the best time and have been recording some of our hunts.
So stop on over to our youtube page, check out our videos. While you're there, don't forget to subscribe if you'd like to be a part of another mushroom community. We'd love to have you! Thanks.


----------

